
The Double-Edged Sword of a Lifetime Deal - tmvst
https://www.lunadio.com/blog/the-double-edged-sword-of-a-lifetime-deal
======
tmvst
What's your experience with LTDs? Have you done one for your startup? Are you
a buyer?

